# essential oil question



## Lonestarbees (Aug 8, 2013)

I made up a batch of sugar water with essential oils according to Fat Bee Man's recipe. Well, I only have six hives, and this makes a TON of syrup with oil. I'm storing it in my fridge in two large mason jars. It only takes four ounces per gallon of feed, so I have way too much. My question is, how long will it last in the fridge? It's been in there about two months. I'd like to use some for a hive that seems weak, maybe from mites, and this is supposed to help. I haven't done a sugar roll, although I'd like to when it stops raining, to try to see if there's a mite problem. But this recipe is supposed to help with mites and be a brood builder. I just don't want to feed it to them if it has gone bad.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

EOs are considered a pesticide by EPA. 
Are you feeding your bee or are you treating for pests?
My bees like sugar just fine they have no problem taking it. 

>I'd like to use some for a hive that seems weak, maybe from mites, and this is supposed to help.
It's not effective against mites there is a 1996 study that when combining EO surup, EO patties, EO slurry and formic acid treatment through out the year you could reduce mites. The formic treatment has been proven to an effective treatment by it's self. 

http://beeinformed.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/HoneyBHealthy.pdf
"winter colony mortality among beekeepers who reported treating/feeding or not treating/feeding with Honey-B-Healthy"
"no significant difference"

Your wasting your time, your money and you are doing damage to your bee's immune system.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I have made my own HBH (you can find the recipe here on Beesource) and have found little difference when used in feed when compared to straight sugar water. The smell is a strong attractor but if the feed is in the hive, there is no need to attract them because they know it is there. It will only attract robbers especially if used in a boardman style feeder at the entrance. While some EO's do act as a preservative, any food in your refrigerator is probably bad after 2 months. I would dump it.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am not convinced. Sugar is a preservative, is it not? If there is no mold in it, then it should be OK. I have about 1 gallon of homemade eo concentrate in the cupboard. Been there since I made it on, May 1st. (20days)

And last year, I bought a pint of hbh, and had it on the counter all summer, while using it. All my bees lived through the winter and I fed with it from April - Sept.

Maybe I got lucky, but there was no directions to refrigerate after opening.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Sugar is not a preservative. Dry sugar will last for years. Add water to it and it will get moldy quite quickly. Thyme oil and lemongrass oil found in HBH do have antibacterial-antifungal effects as seen at this website: http://www.naturalhealthnbeauty.com/natural_preservatives.htm. Sugar water with EO's (which is what HBH is) will last a long time if there is enough strength to the potion. I don't know from the original post what the strength is or what EO's were used and I did not look up the formula he referenced. I don't know about you but when I hear there is a "TON of syrup with oil" I think of all the space it is taking up in the refrigerator. Why waste the space. He has the formula and can always make more and it is cheap to make. Do you really want the stuff taking up space in the fridge for several years?


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

dudelt said:


> Sugar is not a preservative. Dry sugar will last for years. Add water to it and it will get moldy quite quickly. Thyme oil and lemongrass oil found in HBH do have antibacterial-antifungal effects as seen at this website: http://www.naturalhealthnbeauty.com/natural_preservatives.htm. Sugar water with EO's (which is what HBH is) will last a long time if there is enough strength to the potion. I don't know from the original post what the strength is or what EO's were used and I did not look up the formula he referenced. I don't know about you but when I hear there is a "TON of syrup with oil" I think of all the space it is taking up in the refrigerator. Why waste the space. He has the formula and can always make more and it is cheap to make. Do you really want the stuff taking up space in the fridge for several years?


Just to bust your bubble. The link you provided has sugar on the list as a natural preservative. PoP


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

It can be. However, put your sugar water out in warm weather and feed your bees. In about a week, if not all eaten, it gets moldy! Heated and sealed (such as jelly or jam) it does act as a preservative. Once you open it to the elements, it gets moldy.


----------



## Lonestarbees (Aug 8, 2013)

It's only two mason jars on the bottom shelf at the back, so it's not taking up much space at all. It still looks like it did when I made it, no mold or discoloration, and smells the same. It's pretty strong, so I think the concentration of EO is enough to keep it from going bad. I'm going to go ahead and use it. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

